# Newbie diabetic :(



## jeni70 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello everyone,
my name is Jeni and i was diagnosed 4 weeks ago my reading was 24, dr precribed some pills and i have been trying hard to not eat sugar etc. I now have a glucose meter so just tested myself and reading is now 14 so still too high any tips to help me lower it please.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Jeni, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your diagnosis. What are the pills - metformin perhaps? When did you do your test, was it when you woke up, before or after you ate, and if after eating how long after? Your blood sugar levels will generally be at their highest an hour or two after eating, and at their lowest when you get up, although as you will find this is not always the case!

It will take a while for your levels to begin to come down into the normal range, so don't worry at this early stage if the numbers you are seeing look a bit on the high side. There is a lot to learn and it takes time - some people say you never stop learning! But it is something that you can learn to manage well. Many of our members have been able to reduce their levels to the same as a non-diabetic person, although they still need to be careful about what they eat and their activity levels.

Have a look in our Useful links thread for some pointers to some very good information to get you started. I'd highly recommend you get a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker  - many of our members have found it to be of tremendous help in these early, often confusing days after diagnosis.

Regarding your question, what you need to bear in mind is that ALL carbohydrates will raise your blood sugar levels, not just sugar or sweet stuff. So potatoes, rice, pasta, bread are all things that can raise levels. The trick is to find out which you can tolerate and in what quantities. Following the GL diet helps with this - it isn't a weight loss diet, but an approach to eating food which will release its energy steadily and slowly and have least impact on your blood sugar levels. You use your meter to determine the effects of different foods on your levels. There are some book suggestions in the Useful Links thread.

Please ask any questions you may have, and we will do our bet to help out - nothing is considered 'silly'!


----------



## jeni70 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes metiformin and simvastatin, my original test was in the morning by nurse after not eating or drinking for 12 hours, mine was a couple of hours after eating. I just wanted to see what the reading was as just got the glucose monitor. I will try again in the morning before breakfast.
Thankyou for the info and links i am sure it will be beneficial. I have also noticed my vision isnt as good as it was especially reading smaller print, has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Newtothis (Aug 24, 2011)

*newtothis*

Hi Jeni70.

Welcome to the forum; I too am newly diagnosed. I have a copy of the book recommended by Northerner if you'd like it. I've read it and it makes good reading. Amanda.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2011)

Your vision is most likely affected by the fact that your blood sugar levels have been higher than normal. This affects many newly diagnosed people and it should improve as your treatment takes effect and your blood sugar levels start to come down. One thing your shouldn't do is get any new spectacles (if you wear them) for a few weeks as they may be useless! I had similar vision problems, even having to resort to a magnifying glass at times!

The test a couple of hours after you had eaten probably showed your levels at somewhere near their highest, depending what you ate - it will be interesting to see what your waking level is in the morning - do let us know!


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Jeni. Welcome 

Rob


----------



## jeni70 (Aug 24, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> Hi Jeni70.
> 
> Welcome to the forum; I too am newly diagnosed. I have a copy of the book recommended by Northerner if you'd like it. I've read it and it makes good reading. Amanda.



Thanks Amanda that is kind of you


----------



## jeni70 (Aug 24, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Your vision is most likely affected by the fact that your blood sugar levels have been higher than normal. This affects many newly diagnosed people and it should improve as your treatment takes effect and your blood sugar levels start to come down. One thing your shouldn't do is get any new spectacles (if you wear them) for a few weeks as they may be useless! I had similar vision problems, even having to resort to a magnifying glass at times!
> 
> The test a couple of hours after you had eaten probably showed your levels at somewhere near their highest, depending what you ate - it will be interesting to see what your waking level is in the morning - do let us know!



Yes i am interested in finding out too! I have been trying to be sensible so we shall see!

Hello Rob! Thanks nice welcome


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 24, 2011)

My eyes are blurry a lot of the time but for me, it's middle age, rather than diabetes. 

I'm sure your vision will settle down soon.

Rob


----------



## Andrew (Aug 24, 2011)

*Hi Jeni*

Hi  Jeni i was diagnosed last may but only found th esite a couple of weeks ago  very helpful nice people whit a lot of background. I am in Somerset , my starting BG was 33.8  dr went nuts. My eyes went about 3 weeks into medication  vision total change  --  changed back almost to start point after about 4 months   in the period between I was using my reading glasses to see with and bought new glasses which were no good after 4 months


----------



## teapot8910 (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Jeni  x


----------



## GodivaGirl (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Jeni, welcome to the forum


----------



## Steff (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Jeni and a warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## Newtothis (Aug 24, 2011)

*newtothis*



Newtothis said:


> Hi Jeni70.
> 
> Welcome to the forum; I too am newly diagnosed. I have a copy of the book recommended by Northerner if you'd like it. I've read it and it makes good reading. Amanda.



Not a problem - just need to sort out how I can get it to you. Will have to find out if there is a way email addresses can be shared over this site. Will come back to you


----------



## Lilies (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi jeni welcome.. I was diagnosed June same BG level and put on meds, eyesight was blurry for almost 3 weeks, really ot me own but it sorted itself out, it's as the sugar levels are reducing... Tons of info on here definitely test loads for a while as u get an understanding of what works and what you should avoid xx


----------



## Mark T (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Jeni


----------



## jeni70 (Aug 24, 2011)

Mark T said:


> Welcome to the forum Jeni



Thankyou all for your welcome and advice,it's all very confusing at the moment. I can't see a nurse until October so muddling along. I tested again at 8pm reading was 9.9 i thought it would go up after tea. I obviously have lots to learn!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2011)

jeni70 said:


> Thankyou all for your welcome and advice,it's all very confusing at the moment. I can't see a nurse until October so muddling along. I tested again at 8pm reading was 9.9 i thought it would go up after tea. I obviously have lots to learn!



It takes time to build up experience of how things will affect you, and how long after eating Jeni. When you have a little time, have a read of this article, it will help you to understand how to test efficiently so you can get the most from your testing:

http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.com/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html

A bit of bedtime reading for you!


----------



## andybob (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Jeni
I was diagnosed just over  a month ago and my numbers go up and down like a yoyo. My Dr and practice nurse have been brilliant... It takes a while to work out what helps and what hinders and to get the numbers right. you will have been diabetic for a long time without knowing it so it has to be better now that you know and it's getting sorted. Metformin has to be uilt up gradually to. 
I found Gretchen Beckers book really good too.

Stick with it and rememer there are plenty of people out there to support you as well as all of the brilliant people on this site!!

Take care 
Best Wishes
Andy


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Aug 24, 2011)

jeni70 said:


> Thankyou all for your welcome and advice,it's all very confusing at the moment. I can't see a nurse until October so muddling along. I tested again at 8pm reading was 9.9 i thought it would go up after tea. I obviously have lots to learn!



If you are testing, check out Jennifer's Smart Advice - claimed by some to be the best advice you are ever going to get.....

http://jennifer.flyingrat.net/


----------



## Shopaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

jeni70 said:


> .......I have also noticed my vision isnt as good as it was especially reading smaller print, has anyone else noticed this?



Hi Jeni

I was diagnosed a month ago too. My eyes are still blurry at times - I wear glasses all the time, mainly for distance but kept them on for close work too without any problems. However, now I can't wear them at all for close up work - I have to remove them or move them down my nose and look over the top of them - not a good look! Asked my clinic nurse and she said it's normal and not to be tempted to go to the opticians yet as it would be a waste of money. Her advice was to wait it out and suggested 3-4 months based on my blood glucose levels on diagnosis.
Just thought knowing that might help. Shame you can't get to see a nurse until October. Makes me grateful that I've had so much care and attention that it's all been a bit overwhelming!
I've basically gone on a low carb diet and got some cookbooks from Amazon (diabetic recipes and low carb recipes) to get some inspiration and bought the Collins Gem Carb Counter to keep in my handbag which is great handy reference tool. My numbers came down to single figures in less than a month.
Hope all that helps!
xx


----------



## Andrew (Sep 9, 2011)

*Vision*

HI

On the question of vision - I got no help or advice worth a dime for months- no matter what questions I asked of who--
 -  my experience the whole story, about 3 weeks after diagnosis I drove to France with a transit full of luggage towing a motorcycle trailer, drove to a geit south of Le Mans, went to bed, the following morning I put my glasses on and could not see through them, I put my bi focals on and could see through the reading element, I spent the rest of my time in France driving with my head tilted back so that I could see to drive,  I got home and went to the Dr who told me to go to the optician, optician gave me new glasses, I asked questions (why - what-  how ) of the Dr , Diabetic nurse and optician, I did not get an answer from any of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My vision sort of reverted after about 4 months, back to Dr and Optician and nurse, then another optician who gave me chapter and verse on BG levels and alteration to vision due to density of glucose in the elements of the eye, and more new glasses.

If you need new glasses for day to day use like I do, you have to get them,  but get the cheap options until you can get confirmation that your vision is stable.
The optician also told me that on a bad day my vision will change from morning to night but within a restricted range.  I fine that my vision at the end of a long day is not to bad but the head aches are! 










Shopaholic said:


> Hi Jeni
> 
> I was diagnosed a month ago too. My eyes are still blurry at times - I wear glasses all the time, mainly for distance but kept them on for close work too without any problems. However, now I can't wear them at all for close up work - I have to remove them or move them down my nose and look over the top of them - not a good look! Asked my clinic nurse and she said it's normal and not to be tempted to go to the opticians yet as it would be a waste of money. Her advice was to wait it out and suggested 3-4 months based on my blood glucose levels on diagnosis.
> Just thought knowing that might help. Shame you can't get to see a nurse until October. Makes me grateful that I've had so much care and attention that it's all been a bit overwhelming!
> ...


----------



## Mark T (Sep 9, 2011)

I got told not to visit the opticians until my blood glucose levels stabilised - I waited until my HbA1c was in the 5's/6's and I was regularly waking in that range too.

When you have high levels the glucose builds up in your eyes, disturbing your sight.  As you come down you have the issue of a short term sight disturbance.

I read that glucose tends to build up in the eyes at relatively low average BG levels - anything from HbA1c 7% upwards (unfortunately, can't recall where I read that).


----------

